# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wong Kon Loi (Den Haag)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wong Kon Loi

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk Wong Kon Loi, Den Haag

Adres: Heeswijkplein 96, Den Haag


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wong Kon Loi*

----------

